
Defective C++ - mattiemass
http://yosefk.com/c++fqa/defective.html
======
okket
"revised 17 October 2009"

~~~
PaulHoule
Developments in C++ have been dramatic since then, but they haven't changed
the core issues. For instance the lack of reflection, unstable interfaces,
etc.

I remember in the 1980s in Byte magazine and Dr Dobbs Journal seeing the
statement that software components were a pipe dream and that is definitely
true if there is no reflection or stable binary interfaces.

The article grumbles about commercial influences but the original sin of C++
comes from academic influences, C++ is somebody's science project written as a
preprocessor for the C language; much of the stupidity is not a conscious
choice of language design but an accident of implementation.

The worst thing about the C++ mafia is that they think that dealing with an
incomprehensible language proves they are smart and that anyone who complains
is intellectually feeble.

------
Davidbrcz
Most of the facts are/were true but shown as big troll. There is nom attempt
to understand why things are the way they are.

Moreover several points are outdated by C++11/14/17

